# 1. Dünsberg Mountainbike Marathon am 09.09.2007 in Biebertal / Mittelhessen



## Toni172 (7. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte mal etwas Werbung für die o.g. Veranstaltung machen.

Hier der Link des Veranstalters:
http://www.amc-rodheim-bieber.de/

ganz unten auf Dünsberg-Marathon klicken.


Der Veranstalter war auch dieses Jahr für die Strecke der deutschen Hochschulmeisterschaft im CC verantwortlich.  


Grüße Toni


----------



## Hanoi Hustler (12. August 2007)

Hallo Toni, wo führt die Strecke denn genau lang, würde sie gerne mal abfahren. danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (12. August 2007)

Hallo Hanoi,
die genaue Streckenführung kenne ich leider nicht genau. Ich bin kein Mitglied des ausrichtenden Vereins. Da ich aber die Veranstaltungen des AMC immer super finde, habe ich hier mal einen "Fred" aufgemacht.

So grob gesehen geht es erst in den Krofdorfer Forst Richtung Waldhaus, dann Richtung Krumbach, dann auf den Dünsi, dann Richtung Hohensolm/Königsberg, dann wieder Richtung Dünsi und dann nach Biebertal zurück.

Grüße Toni


----------



## Skunkworks (20. August 2007)

Die Strecke wurde noch ordentlich verändert. Ich kenne den Streckenplaner sehr gut, der mag keine Wald und Wiesenwege. Es werden jede Menge Pfade und Trails enthalten sein.

hier der Link zur nun aktiven Webseite:

http://www.duensberg-mountainbike-marathon.de/

Grüsse
SW


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. August 2007)

Ist eigentlich nicht weit weg und macht einen guten Eindruck. Aber einen Tag nach dem Vulkanbike in Daun ist natürlich leistungstechnisch ungünstig. Ich weiß, daß die Terminwahl nicht einfach ist, aber der Klassiker in Daun als Terminkonkurent ist halt keine gute Wahl.
Wünsche den Veranstaltern auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg und bin auf das Feedback hier gespannt. Vielleicht klappts bei mir ja 2008.


----------



## Skunkworks (21. August 2007)

Daun ist nur der lokale Konkurent, es ist noch die Hobby-WM in Saalbach, aber am WE in Zierenberg habe sich schon ein paar mit dem Gedanken befasst und etwas über 100Km ist genau richtig. Ich hoffe nur das Wetter wird gut.
SW


----------



## Skunkworks (31. August 2007)

Sooo, noch knapp mehr als eine Woche bis zum Marathon und die Strecke steht.
Gestern bin ich mit der Streckenplaner die komplette Runde abgefahren. Sein Ziel war es keine reine Speedstrecke auf die Beine zu stellen. Das hat nach eigener Aussage nur bedingt geklappt, aber wenn es nach ihm gehen würde, kann es nicht schwer genug sein.

Mein Eindruck war, dass die Strecke sowohl schnelle Passagen auf Forstwegen aber auch einen guten Trailanteil hat. Dieser Anteil wird für eine gewisse Selektion sorgen, weil es auch oftmals im Trail bergauf geht.

Da es in der unmittelbaren Umgebung keine langen Anstiege gibt (vom Dünsberg selbst abgesehen) sind es eher die knackigen kleinen Anstiege, die auch gerne mal nach einer Kurve kommen, also "mit Schwung rein" fällt oft aus  . An einigen Stellen muss man entweder wegen eines Baumes oder eines Grabens (der genau die Abmessungen eins 26' Rades hat) kurz vom Rad aber ansonsten ist die Strecke im aktuellem Zustand schön zu fahren.

Fakten einer Runde: 
52 KM, wie ursprünglich angekündigt
1265 Höhenmeter

Wenn ich von meiner gestrigen Zeit runterrechne, sollte der Sieger auf eine Runde zwischen 2h08min-2h15min benötigen, der Sieger auf zwei Runden sollte dem ensprechend 4h20min-4h30min benötigen. Immer den gestrigen Streckenzustand vorausgesetzt.

Wichtige Hinweise:
1. Die hessischen Meisterschaften im Marathon (zwei Runden) werden innerhalb des Rennes ausgetragen, allerdings können Hobbyfahrer nicht Meister werden, da dazu eine Lizenz eines hessischen Vereins vorliegen muss. Die Gesamt-und AK-platzierung behält man auch als Hobbyfahrer bei.

2. In der ersten Runde gibt es schönes Berg-Preisgeld für die ersten 5 Herren und die ersten drei Damen auf dem Dünsberg (man muss logischerweise das Rennen beenden). Um das Preisgeld kann jeder kämpfen!

Hier nochmal der Link:www.duensberg-mountainbike-marathon.de

SW


----------



## Toni172 (31. August 2007)

Hi Skunkworks,

meinst Du das das Rennen so schnell wird? Ich hätte eher so mit richtung  2 h:30 min  auf der 52 km Runde gerechnet. 

Eine Frage zur Altersklassenwertung. Gibt es also keine getrennte Altersklassenwertung für Hobbyfahrer ?

z.B.  Platz 1-3 ist belegt bei den Herren durch Lizenler und der 4. ist ein Hobbyracer. So gibt es für Ihne nicht den 1. Platz in der Hobbywertung seiner Altersklasse, sondern er ist und bleibt der 4. in der AK Herren????

Grüße Toni


----------



## Skunkworks (31. August 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Hi Skunkworks,
> 
> meinst Du das das Rennen so schnell wird? Ich hätte eher so mit richtung  2 h:30 min  auf der 52 km Runde gerechnet.



Wir waren gestern auch überrascht, das wir deutlich unter 3h gebraucht haben, es ist auf jeden Fall stark wetterabhängig, denn am Wochenende davor waren einige Passagen recht schlammig und entsprechend "saugend"



Toni172 schrieb:


> Eine Frage zur Altersklassenwertung. Gibt es also keine getrennte Altersklassenwertung für Hobbyfahrer ?
> 
> z.B.  Platz 1-3 ist belegt bei den Herren durch Lizenler und der 4. ist ein Hobbyracer. So gibt es für Ihne nicht den 1. Platz in der Hobbywertung seiner Altersklasse, sondern er ist und bleibt der 4. in der AK Herren????
> 
> Grüße Toni



Das vermag ich nicht zu sagen, geht aus der Ausschreibung nicht genau hervor.
Ich würde mir auch eine getrennte Wertung Lizenz/Hobby wünschen, so wie das beim Sigma Sport Marathon in Neustadt war.

SW


----------



## lahnbiker (31. August 2007)

Na, ich bin mal gespannt wie die Strecke so ist und wo es alles lang geht.
Wenn man die CC-Rennen der Biebertaler kennt, weiß man ja das einiges interessantes dabei ist 

Für die bisher Unentschlossenen: die (Online-)Anmeldung ohne Nachgebühr endet morgen am 01.09.07.


----------



## Otzi (2. September 2007)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> An einigen Stellen muss man entweder wegen eines Baumes oder eines Grabens (der genau die Abmessungen eins 26' Rades hat) kurz vom Rad aber ansonsten ist die Strecke im aktuellem Zustand schön zu fahren.
> [/url]
> 
> SW



Hallo Skunkworks,

sind diese Stellen bergauf oder Bergab und gut zu erkennen?

Die Trails bergab sind schwierig oder flüssig zu fahren?

Danke. 

Gruß Otzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skunkworks (3. September 2007)

Otzi schrieb:


> Hallo Skunkworks,
> 
> sind diese Stellen bergauf oder Bergab und gut zu erkennen?
> 
> ...



Also wenn der Baum bergauf noch da sein sollte, dann ist er leicht zu erkennen, da die Geschwindigkeit hier eher gering ist...
Bei dem ersten Graben ist vorsicht geboten, sah aus, wie eine kleine Stufe von vieleicht 30cm mit einem kleinen Graben dahinter, leider ist der Graben tiefer als mal es durch den Schlamm vermuten könnte. Man kommt da "mittelschnell" an, da es vorher links/rechts um Bäume geht.
Der zweite Graben ist nach einer schnellen Stelle, ziemlich am Ende der Runde.

Normalerweise kann man beide Stellen rechtzeitig erkennen, jemand der keine Probleme an solchen Stelle hat, wird sie auch dort nicht bekommen. Ich bin ein gebranntes Kind, was Gräben betrifft. Der Streckendesigner steigt (ausser am Baum) nirgens ab.

Ob die Trails runter für jemanden schwierig sind vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen (das ist ja individuell verschieden), mir machen sie Spass und sind viel zu kurz ;-) -Flüssig zu fahren sind sie auf jeden Fall.

SW


----------



## Otzi (3. September 2007)

Danke, SW .

Dann bis nächsten Sonntag, hoffentlich bei schönem Wetter.

GRuß Otzi


----------



## padres-team (5. September 2007)

Hallo,
könntet ihr am Samstag abend noch einen kurzen Bericht zur Strecke und Wetter geben? Das wäre sehr nett.

bis sonntag


----------



## Skunkworks (5. September 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könntet ihr am Samstag abend noch einen kurzen Bericht zur Strecke und Wetter geben? Das wäre sehr nett.
> 
> bis sonntag



Direkten Streckenbericht kann ich leider nicht liefern, da ich auch nicht aus der Ecke komme. Wetter kannst du hier verfolgen.

Die Strecke sollte wohl durch den Regen in den letzten Tagen und das, was noch kommt wieder etwas langsammer geworden sein. Hoffe auf einigermassen trockenes Wetter
SW


----------



## Milass (5. September 2007)

Bin übrigens auch dabei. 
Wer fährt denn noch u19?


----------



## 4l3x (5. September 2007)

ich darf nur die 30 km fahren (u17) wie sieht es denn da aus mit der strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanoi Hustler (6. September 2007)

Hallo Jungs, welche Reifen zieht ihr denn auf, es sieht ja relativ trocken aus?
Speedking, RR?


----------



## padres-team (6. September 2007)

Hallo,
werde wie immer mit IRC Mibro Marathon 2,1 fahren


----------



## ScottErda (7. September 2007)

Ich bin Sonntag auch mit dabei und war heute am Dünsberg unterwegs. Die Streckenführung kenne ich nicht aber die Strecken/Trail-Verhältnisse am Dünsberg und drum herum sind nicht besser und auch nicht schlechter geworden als letztes Wochenende. 

Werde den Conti Speedking 2,1 drauflassen und hoffe das es morgen und übermorgen nicht mehr regenet 


Bis dahin!

Gruß Norman


----------



## Hanoi Hustler (7. September 2007)

War heute ein sehr ausführlicher Bericht in der Allgemeinen mit dem man die Streckenführung eigentlich gut nachvollziehen kann. Hört sich alles sehrvielversprechend an. Ich lasse auch den SK drauf, wenns noch viel regnet wirds um so lustiger. Bis Sonntag


----------



## ScottErda (7. September 2007)

Hanoi Hustler schrieb:


> War heute ein sehr ausführlicher Bericht in der Allgemeinen mit dem man die Streckenführung eigentlich gut nachvollziehen kann. Hört sich alles sehrvielversprechend an.




Kannst du das wesentliche von dem Bericht hier posten? Bekomme die Allgemeine  nicht (nur WNZ).

Wäre super!

Danke Norman


----------



## Hanoi Hustler (8. September 2007)

Also es geht an Vetzberg vorbei nach Krofdorf, dort an der Reithalle vorbei Richtung Krofdorfer Forst. Am Fohnbach entlang kommt man nach Krumbach und von da weiter zum Parkplatz Dünsberg wo die erste Verpflegung ist. Über steile Auffahrten und anspruchsvolle Trails geht es über den Dünsberg weiter nach Frankenbach (durch den Eulersgrund) und Königsberg. Zweite Verpflegung ist am Parkplatz Obermühle und von dort geht es über Fellings hausen wieder zurück nach Rodheim. Hört sich insgesamt nach einem richtig guten Event an. Bis dann


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. September 2007)

Super Veranstaltung , vor allem die Strecke.
Aber natürlich auch die Verpflegung, Orga, Duschen, Preis, Preise, Schnelle Ergebnisse, usw 
Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!!!

Leider bin ich von Hinten über den Haufen gefahren worden , ich lag auf dem ca.10. Rang gesamt, und schon Fix auf Podiumskurs für AK Sen1.
Leider war da mein Rennen beendet
Marcel war auch Super unterwegs , bis km 20 bei mir. Später dann gesamt 25 AK 11.


----------



## Milass (9. September 2007)

Hi,

bei mir liefs leider nicht so optimal, bereits nach 20min musste ich einem stürzenden ausweichen auf einem asphalt downhill stück, und habe mich dabei selbst hingelegt -> Bremshebel verbogen, Schalthebel abgebrochen, schmerzhafte verletzungen, Lenker quer und soweiter... hab also erstmal 10min Pause gemacht und das Bike repairiert und hab mich schließlich als 61. Gesamt und 10. AK (U19) ins Ziel gerettet mit einer Zeit von 2:45h.

Gruß

Michael

edit, veranstaltung war sehr gut, fänd aber besser wenn es an den verpflegungsstationen trinkflaschen gäbe...dafür zahl ich auch mal ein bisschen mehr


----------



## Toni172 (9. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich fand die Veranstaltung ebenfalls super.
Geile Strecke die einen technisch und konditionell fordert. Stürze gab es eine Menge. Im Steilhang hat es in der ersten Runde hintermir auch kräftig gerumst. 
Auch sonst war alles gut organisiert. Nur das Isogetränk hat zum kotzen geschmeckt.

Zum Rennen: 
Bin die Lange gefahren und habe nach ca. 2:55h die leckere Zieldurchfahrtverpflegung "genossen" (lecker Kuchen). Ins Ziel bin ich mit 6:01h und ein paar Sekunden. Aufgrund der zwei in etwa gleichen Runden bin ich mit der Zeit sehr zufrieden. Gesamt glaube ich 30. und AK 1 Senioren 13. 
Leider gab es keine Hobbyklassen Wertung.

Fazit:
bin nächstes JAhr wieder dabei.

Grüße Toni


----------



## Toni172 (9. September 2007)

gelöscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (9. September 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich fand die Veranstaltung ebenfalls super.
> Geile Strecke die einen technisch und konditionell fordert. Stürze gab es eine Menge. Im Steilhang hat es in der ersten Runde hintermir auch kräftig gerumst.
> Auch sonst war alles gut organisiert. Nur das Isogetränk hat zum kotzen geschmeckt.
> ...



stimmt das iso war schrecklich..und auch die 2. verpflegungsstation (die ich übrigens ausgelassen habe)...wie soll man da n becher nehmen wenns 5m weiter ne brücke hochgeht mit stufe....


----------



## KillerN (10. September 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir liefs leider nicht so optimal, bereits nach 20min musste ich einem stürzenden ausweichen auf einem asphalt downhill stück, und habe mich dabei selbst hingelegt -> Bremshebel verbogen, Schalthebel abgebrochen, schmerzhafte verletzungen, Lenker quer und soweiter... hab also erstmal 10min Pause gemacht und das Bike repairiert und hab mich schließlich als 61. Gesamt und 10. AK (U19) ins Ziel gerettet mit einer Zeit von 2:45h.
> 
> ...



Hey was machst du denn auch immer auf Wettkämpfen, du sollst doch fahren und nicht stürzen   Wie bisten mit abgebrochenen Schalthebel gefahren, immer am großen Blatt oder wie  
Aber das mit dem ausweichen kenn ich, meißtens ist man dann so erschrocken, dass man selbst den Lenker zu schnell verzieht.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Skunkworks (10. September 2007)

War ein schönes Rennen gestern! Da ich zwei Runden fahren wollte, bin ich dem entsprechend langsam angegangen, bin NICHT wie ein XC-Fahrer nach Vetzberg reingebraten und habe das Rennen erst ab dem Grasanstieg beginnen lassen.
Leider hat später mein Hinterreifen einen Splitter aufgesammelt und ich durfte im ersten Dünsberganstieg (kurz vor dem Baum) flicken. AN ALLE DIE MICH IN DEM MOMENT PASSIERT HABEN: ICH HASSE EUCH! Aber Spass beiseite, danach ging das Rennen erst richtig los, denn der 2. Teil der Runde war anstrengender.
Jedenfalls merkte ich Ende der ersten Runde, dass ich gute Beine hatte und es bei mir lief, konnte in der zweiten Runde 7 oder 8 Plätze gutmachen, davon alleine 4 auf den letzen 10 Km. Mit dem 25ten Platz Gesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Jedenfalls hat es richtig Spass gemacht, das Wetter hat mitgespielt und vor allem war die Orga für den ersten Marathon phenomenal gut, es gab wenige Kritikpunkte. Die zweite Verpflegung war wirklich nicht so gut platziert, die kann man einfach auf die andere Seite legen oder nach der Brücke aufbauen. Aber das Engagement der Verpfleger war super (auch wenn ich nur einmal einen Becher Wasser genommen habe). Die Strecke war gut markiert, was ja in der zweiten Runde noch wichtiger ist. Eine gute Idee war das Flatterband alle paar hundert Meter, das hat einem Sicherheit gegeben.
Also Danke an die Organisatoren!

Was bleibt noch zu sagen?
Alle Langstreckler, die sich nach einer Runde haben werten lassen sollten in der Ergebnisliste markiert werden, gemeldet haben sich bestimmt doppelt so viele als letztendlich auf die zweite Runde gegangen sind...das würde die Leistung aller Langstreckler etwas mehr würdigen.

Und ich muss mir mal auf die Schulter klopfen: Die Endzeit Langstrecke war von mir auf die Minute genau vorhergesagt worden(siehe weiter oben), die der Kurzstrecke kenne ich nicht, wird aber ganz ähnlich liegen.



			
				Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> und AK 1 Senioren 13


 wie alt muss man den für Sen13 sein 

Grüsse
SW


----------



## Otzi (10. September 2007)

Hallo,

sehr schöne Veranstaltung, super Strecke mit gelungenem Mix aus anspruchsvollen Trails und Ausdauerpassagen.  

Verbesserungswürdig: 
2. Verpflegungsstelle, dort war es sehr schwierig, Getränke im Fahren aufzunehmen, da direkt eine Brücke mit kleiner Stufe folgte, die quasi einhändig gefahren werden mußte. => entweder Verpflegung nach der Brücke oder kleine Schräge für die Auffahrt über die Stufe wäre sinnvoll

Trinkflaschen zum Wechseln! Ist inzwischen bei den meisten Marathons Standart und insbesondere auf der Langstrecke sehr hilfreich. Dafür zahle ich auch gerne ein paar Euro mehr.

Markierungen, insbesondere solche die mit Kreide auf den Boden gemalt wurden und eine Abzweigung markierten, waren in der 2. Runde nur noch schwer zu erkennen.

Ansonsten aber wie geschrieben insbesondere für die erste Veranstaltung ein sehr gelungener Marathon, hervorzuheben noch der Verzicht auf überflüssige "Givaways" (so heist das doch auf Neudeutsch?) bei den Startunterlagen, dafür akzeptable Startgebühr, bei der Siegerehrung ordentliche Geldpreise statt überflüssiger Vollgummireifen oder den 23. Rucksack. Zudem zügige Siegerehrung, die war fast zu zügig. Die wollten für die Langdistanz schon Siegerehrung machen, da war die Siegerin der Frauen noch gar nicht im Ziel... 

Bin übrigens in 5:03 Stunden  12. gesamt und 2. Sen. 2 geworden.

Gruß Otzi

PS: wenn jemand Ergebnisse online findet, bitte melden...


----------



## Skunkworks (10. September 2007)

Otzi schrieb:


> Trinkflaschen zum Wechseln! Ist inzwischen bei den meisten Marathons Standart und insbesondere auf der Langstrecke sehr hilfreich. Dafür zahle ich auch gerne ein paar Euro mehr.



War dieses mal wohl aus Orga-Gründen noch nicht möglich, wird es anscheinend nächstes Jahr geben, wobei ich da natürlich nix versprechen kann. Die Veranstalter waren jedenfalls sehr offen für Anregungen dieser Art.

@Otzi: 12er Platz - Respekt, da fehlt mir noch was an Druck

SW


----------



## Otzi (10. September 2007)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> War dieses mal wohl aus Orga-Gründen noch nicht möglich, wird es anscheinend nächstes Jahr geben, wobei ich da natürlich nix versprechen kann. Die Veranstalter waren jedenfalls sehr offen für Anregungen dieser Art.SW



Prima 



Skunkworks schrieb:


> @Otzi: 12er Platz - Respekt, da fehlt mir noch was an Druck
> 
> SW



Danke


----------



## Toni172 (10. September 2007)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> War ein schönes Rennen gestern! Da ich zwei Runden fahren wollte, bin ich dem entsprechend langsam angegangen, bin NICHT wie ein XC-Fahrer nach Vetzberg reingebraten und habe das Rennen erst ab dem Grasanstieg beginnen lassen.
> Leider hat später mein Hinterreifen einen Splitter aufgesammelt und ich durfte im ersten Dünsberganstieg (kurz vor dem Baum) flicken. AN ALLE DIE MICH IN DEM MOMENT PASSIERT HABEN: ICH HASSE EUCH! Aber Spass beiseite, danach ging das Rennen erst richtig los, denn der 2. Teil der Runde war anstrengender.
> Jedenfalls merkte ich Ende der ersten Runde, dass ich gute Beine hatte und es bei mir lief, konnte in der zweiten Runde 7 oder 8 Plätze gutmachen, davon alleine 4 auf den letzen 10 Km. Mit dem 25ten Platz Gesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Ich meine AK Sen. 1 den 13. Platz.

Wir haben uns glaube ich wärend das Rennens kurz unterhalten. Das war nach der 1. Verpflegung in Runde eins. Du bist doch auch den Dolomiti Superbike gefahren und hast dort das 22 Blatt gessucht. Stimmts?

Dann bist Du mir etwas weggefahren und im folgenden bergauf Trail kurz vor dem umgekippten Baum hattest Du dann hinten einen Platten.

Wo Du mich dann wieder überholt hast? hhhmmmm ? ich denke bei der 2. Verpflegung.

Grüße Torsten


----------



## Milass (11. September 2007)

ergebnisse + bilder sind online.


----------



## Skunkworks (11. September 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Ich meine AK Sen. 1 den 13. Platz.
> 
> Wir haben uns glaube ich wärend das Rennens kurz unterhalten. Das war nach der 1. Verpflegung in Runde eins. Du bist doch auch den Dolomiti Superbike gefahren und hast dort das 22 Blatt gessucht. Stimmts?
> 
> ...



Jau der war ich, muss dich wohl nach der 2. Verpflegung überholt haben, meine dich noch erkannt zu haben aber Luft zum Reden hatte ich grade nicht da kamen ja noch ein paar schöne Rampen. die Zweite Runde habe ich mit 2.53 in Angriff genommen.
Du hast dich jedenfalls ganz gut über die Zeit geärgert, weil du unter 6h bleiben wollstest, das hatte ich die letzten Jahre nur zu oft: immer knapp eine Minute über 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 00

Fährst du noch was dieses Jahr? Ich werde wahrscheinlich noch eine Kurzstrecke fahren und dann die Saison beenden.

Grüsse
SW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (11. September 2007)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Jau der war ich, muss dich wohl nach der 2. Verpflegung überholt haben, meine dich noch erkannt zu haben aber Luft zum Reden hatte ich grade nicht da kamen ja noch ein paar schöne Rampen. die Zweite Runde habe ich mit 2.53 in Angriff genommen.
> Du hast dich jedenfalls ganz gut über die Zeit geärgert, weil du unter 6h bleiben wollstest, das hatte ich die letzten Jahre nur zu oft: immer knapp eine Minute über 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, 00
> 
> Fährst du noch was dieses Jahr? Ich werde wahrscheinlich noch eine Kurzstrecke fahren und dann die Saison beenden.
> ...



Hi,
ja ich wollte unter 6:00h bleiben. Hat leider nicht ganz hingehauen. Somit habe ich aber ein Ziel für nächstes Jahr . Hast Du Dir einen Dorn eingefangen? Das ganze war ja im Bergauftrail mit dem vielen Dornensträuchern links und rechts des Trails.

Was gibt es denn noch für zu empfehlende Veranstaltungen? Lust hätte ich schon noch. 

Grüße Toni


----------



## Derrick (11. September 2007)

Hat zufällig jemand den Track mit nem GPS Gerät aufgezeichnet? Würde die Strecke gerne mal fahren, hatte jedoch am Wochenende keine Zeit


----------



## Skunkworks (12. September 2007)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir einen Dorn eingefangen? Das ganze war ja im Bergauftrail mit dem vielen Dornensträuchern links und rechts des Trails.



Nee, war ein Glassplitter, den ich einfach wieder rausziehen konnte. Muss mir den wohl auf dem Schotterweg davor abgeholt haben. War jetzt der zweite Platten dieses Jahr und nachdem ich den Polar ausgewertet habe, hat mir der Platten keinen einzigen Platz gekostet.



			
				Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt es denn noch für zu empfehlende Veranstaltungen? Lust hätte ich schon noch.
> 
> Grüße Toni



Odenwaldmarathon, St. Ingert, St. Wendel das sind so ziemlich die nächsten, dann gibts noch was in Niedersachsen und weiter im Osten. Nimm dir mal die Webseite in die Merkliste: http://www.mountainbike-marathon.de/index.php?site=termine&month=09&year=2007

Markus


----------



## Derrick (14. September 2007)

Hab die GPS Daten gefunden, sind bei gps-tour.info drin. http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.10701/Mountainbike.10701.html


----------



## Der Kassenwart (15. September 2007)

hat jemand von euch schon fotos? am streckenrand wurde ich mehrere male "geblitzt" u hab  mich dann, dem link auf der marathon-homepage folgend, auch auf der site der fotografin anhand meiner startnummer leicht gefunden u daraufhin am MO die pics bestellt. nur hat sich leider bisher nix getan, nicht mal ne bestätigungsmail. weiß jemand etwas?


----------



## Toni172 (1. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal das Thema wieder noch oben bringen.

Hier der Link mit den neuen Daten für 2008

http://www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de

Grüße Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (20. August 2008)

nochmal etwas Werbung machen.


----------



## Adrenalino (20. August 2008)

Also, dieses Jahr werde ich dabei sein, konnte wg. Urlaub letztes Jahr nicht mitfahren. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Langstrecke, das Höhenprofil sieht sehr kräftezehrend aus, viele kleine Rampen anscheinend, das liegt mir eigentlich gar nicht. Ich mag lange Anstiege.

Ich denke mal daß sich die Teilnehmerzahl in Grenzen halten wird da zeitgleich noch andere Maras statt finden.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (20. August 2008)

das glaube ich eher nicht. der dünsberg-marathon ist teil des rwp-cups geworden, einer niederländisch serie. es ist mit einem wohl beträchtlich größeren starterfeld als im letzten jahr zu rechnen. es haben sich etliche holländer u belgier angesagt.
ich hoffe, die organisation hat alles im griff u die trails leiden nicht zu sehr unter dem ansturm.


----------



## Toni172 (20. August 2008)

in der Starterliste ist auch gut zu erkennen das unsere Niederländischen Freunde das Angebot  reichlich nutzen. Da wird  sicher einiges mehr los sein als letztes Jahr. Vor allem auf der Langstrecke. Die Strecke ist vor allem im letzten Abschnitt einer jeden Runde sehr kräftezährend.


----------



## Toni172 (28. August 2008)

Werbung 

Strecke ist in der 1 Hälfte in einem super Zustand. Den Rest werde ich Heute fahren.
Am Samstag kann man die Strecke offiziell geführt "besichtigen"


----------



## Toni172 (31. August 2008)

gestern war die offizielle Besichtigungsrunde. Strecke ist in einem Top Zustand.
Wenn es diese Woche trocken bleibt wird es bis auf 3 kurze Stellen eine staubige Sache.


----------



## ellivetil (6. September 2008)

Kann jemand was zum Minimarathon sagen? Wie wird der Untergrund da sein? Gibt es viele Trails, oder hält sich das auf der Mini-Strecke in Grenzen? Bin letztes Jahr die Normaldistanz gefahren und werde mich heuer nur der Mini-Strecke widmen, da noch der OBM folgt...


Ein paar Infos wären nett


----------



## lahnbiker (6. September 2008)

Der Minimarathon entspricht bis zur ersten Verpflegung am Dünsbergparkplatz (ca. 20km) der normalen Runde. Danach kürzt dort die Strecke ab und vereinigt sich mit der anderen Strecke wieder an der Stelle wo es zum dritten Mal an Dünsberg über Wurzeltrails dann nach Fellingshausen heruntergeht (es geht dort auf der normalen Runde durch einen mit Holz ausgelegten Graben). Die restlichen 8km bis zum Ziel sind dann entsprechend wieder gleich.
Es sind also auch auf dem Minimarathon einige Trails enthalten.

Gestern war die Strecke trotz der Regenschauer diese Woche noch im Topzustand. Vermutlich wird aber der erste Trail am Dünsberg aufgrund der vielen Fahrer aber zu einer Schiebepassage, mal schauen. Da es die letzte Nacht hier aber kräftig geschüttet hat, will ich mir heute aber auch noch mal die Trails im ersten Teil anschauen.


----------



## Toni172 (6. September 2008)

heute NAcht war starker Regen und Tagsüber eigentlich nur teilweise Nieselregen. 

Maik Du warst ja heute auf der Strecke, wie ist der Zustand ??????? 
ICh war von 13 Uhr bis nach 16 Uhr im Start/Zielbereich und einige berichteten das die Strecke durch den Regen nicht sehr gelitten hat. Der Veranstallter fährt die Strecke noch mehrmals mit Motocrossern ab um die Beschilderung zu kontrollieren. Das dürfte aber auch nicht viel ausmachen. Ich denke das der Trail zwischen Krofdorf und Parkplatz Keltentor (an der Bach entlang) recht cremig werden könnte aber das war es dann auch schon.


----------



## kasa1993 (7. September 2008)

Das war heute mein ertser Marathon und ich muss sagen ich bin echt begeistert!
Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei
mfg max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerfahrer (8. September 2008)

Ich bin nach einigen Jahren jetzt mal wieder nen Marathon gefahren. Die Strecke in Dünsberg war m.E. außerordentlich gut, sehr schicke Singletrails und für XCler wohl auch heftige kurze Abfahrten. Sehr sehr schick!!!


----------



## Der Kassenwart (8. September 2008)

wir ham hier schon ein geiles revier zum biken. ist echt ein geheimtipp. die trails haben entgegen meinen befürchtungen auch den massenansturm größtenteils gut überstanden.


----------



## Toni172 (25. Juli 2009)

*Neues Jahr neues GlÃ¼ck. Ich hol das Thema mal wieder nach oben.*

*Der 3. DÃ¼nsberg Mountainbike Marathon wird am 6. September 2009 ausgerichtet. Start ist um 9.00 Uhr (Langstrecke).

Strecken:
Minimarathon: ca. 30 km mit 600 HÃ¶henmetern
Kurzstrecke: 1 Runde = ca. 55 km mit 1400 HÃ¶henmetern
Langstrecke: 2 Runden = ca. 110 km mit 2800 HÃ¶henmetern

Infos: www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de

Man kann sich bereits anmelden. StartgebÃ¼hr: 18.-, 24.- bzw. 29.- â¬*

*bei Fragen bitte hier melden, ich versuche gerne was zu beantworten.*








.


----------



## t-n-h (4. August 2009)

hat der minimarathon wirklich nur 600 Hm?
wie ist die streckenbeschaffenheit des minimarathon?

kann mir einer info's bzw. einen erfahrungsbericht geben?


----------



## Toni172 (4. August 2009)

Hallo t-n-h ,

das mit den 600hm müsste ca. hinkommen.

Zur Strecke:
Die ersten 20km (bis zur Verpflegung) und die letzten 9km sind mit dem Halbmarathon oder der Langstrecke identisch. Nur der eine KM verbindet die Teilabschnitte miteinander. Es geht am Anfang ca. 500m auf Teer, dann über Feld- und Wiesenwege zum ersten kleinen Anstieg im Ort Fetzberg (zur Burg hinauf). Dann wieder Feld- und Wiesenwege. Bis die ersten Trails kommen hat sich das Feld schon entzerrt (was eher in der Halbdistanz wichtig ist. Da hier die meissten Starter).
Alle Trails sind eigentlich mit ein bisschen Fahrkönnen gut zu fahren. Es gibt ein  bergauftrail wo es über kleine Wurzeln geht. Und eine etwas steilere Stelle in einem Bergabtrail. 
Auf alle Fälle ist es kein so ein Forstautobahn gebolze wie man es oft bei einer "Einsteigerstrecke oder Schnupperstrecke" vorfindet. 
Hier nochmal ein Link zu einem Lokalforum:
http://www.mtb-mittelhessen.de/showtopic.php?threadid=973&pagenum=1&time=1249410083

Es gibt auch noch 1-2 Wochenenden vorher eine Streckenführung. Wird dann noch auf der HP bekanntgegeben.
Wenn es noch Fragen gibt nur her damit.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## wadenripper (17. August 2009)

Hallo, 

mein Sohn möchte das erste mal teilnehmen. Er ist Jahrgang 1994. Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass er dann nur den Minimarathon fahren kann?

ist schon ein Termin zur Streckenbesichtigung bekannt?


Grüße 

Wadenripper


----------



## Toni172 (17. August 2009)

Hallo Wadenripper,
das mit dem Jahrgang erkundige ich mich noch. Es gibt aber definitv keine solche Altersklasse auf der Kurzstrecke.
Ein Termin zur Streckenbesichtigung habe ich leider noch nicht. Sobald ich informiert bin setze ich ihn auf die Homepage des Marathons. Also bitte einmal pro Tag nachsehen .

Grüße Toni


----------



## Toni172 (19. August 2009)

@Wadenripper
Ich habe eben die Antwort bekommen. Dein Sohn darf nur den Minimarathon fahren. 
Die Beschreibung des Minimarathon findes Du in Postnr. 57

Grüße Toni


----------



## wadenripper (19. August 2009)

Danke für die Info,

wir sehn uns am 06.09.

Grüße  WR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (19. August 2009)

bitte bitte, bis zum 06.09.


----------



## Toni172 (21. August 2009)

Hallo an allle,

der Termin für die geführte Streckenbesichtigung ist am Sonntag den 30.08.2009 um 10:00 Uhr

Infos hier:
http://www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de/index.php?id=home&L=0


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (4. September 2009)

Ich stell hier mal nen link zur Ausschreibung mit den Startzeiten ein:

http://www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de/fileadmin/user_upload/PDF/Ausschreibung2009.pdf

Die Angaben fehlen irgendwie gerade auf der Homepage. Ich konnte sie zumindest nicht finden, den link oben gabs bei google.


----------



## jojogte (7. September 2009)

Also ich fand dass es ein netter Marathon war.  Alle freundlich und gut ausgeschildert.  Und ich war teilweise froh die Nobby Nick draufgehabt zu haben 

Die Verpflegungsstation auf der Strecke war, naja, sagen wir es so, da bin ich von Frammersbach eventuell etwas verzogen worden was die da alles geboten haben.

Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei

mfg jojo


----------



## Toni172 (7. September 2009)

hi jojogte,

was würdest Du denn gerne an den Verpflegungsstationen verbessern? Wir nehmen gerne Anregungen auf um es im nächsten Jahr noch besser zu machen.

Gruß Toni


----------



## jojogte (7. September 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> hi jojogte,
> 
> was würdest Du denn gerne an den Verpflegungsstationen verbessern? Wir nehmen gerne Anregungen auf um es im nächsten Jahr noch besser zu machen.
> 
> Gruß Toni



Ich habe relativ wenig Marathonerfahrung. Daher weiß ich nicht wie es anderswo gehandhabt wird.

In Frammersbach hat man direkt neue Flaschen mit Getränken bekommen, seine alten konnte man dort in den Graben werfen.  So hätte ich die Flasche aus dem Starterpaket z.B. lieber voll mit einem Getränk bekommen an der Verpflegungsstation.

Bedeutet natürlich einen bedeutend größeren mehraufwand.  Ob dies für euch machbar ist weiß ich natürlich nicht(finanziell, logistisch und personell)

Was es genau an der Verpflegungsstation zu essen gab weiß ich nicht da ich da durchgehetzt bin.  Aber halbe bananen habe ich da glaube ich nicht gesehen welche ich gerne gegessen hätte.

Am ziel fand ich sehr gut dass es da soviel obst und getränke gab, auch kuchen.  Ich wiederum bin eher ein herzhafter typ der statt kuchen lieber 2 Brötchen ißt

also alles persönliche präferenzen.  Ich will die orga und die verpflegung nicht schmälern, den die grundbedürfnisse wurden gut abgedeckt und es hat mir sehr viel spaß gemacht!

mfg jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (7. September 2009)

die marathon DM wird nächstes jahr hier am dünsberg stattfinden. ich bin begeistert! die strecke ist top: trailig u mit anspruch. bleibt zu hoffen, daß uns nicht böse mächte einen strich durch die rechnung machen. geistern doch bereits gerüchte von sperrung der trails u zweimeterregelung (s. amtsblatt der gemeinde) durchs unterholz. 
es wäre jammerschade, wenn sich unsere region durch so etwas um eine einmalige chance bringen würde.


----------



## Otzi (10. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich fand die Veranstaltung und die Strecke gut, nur die Ergebnisse auf der Homepage stimmen ja hinten und vorne nicht, da wäre doch etwas mehr Sorgfalt angebracht. Habe dem Veranstalter schon eine Mail geschrieben, aber bisher keine Reaktion...

Gruß Otzi


----------



## Toni172 (10. September 2009)

hallo Otzi,

wo stimmt da was nicht ? Mach mal bitte genaue Angaben ich leite diese weiter.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Otzi (10. September 2009)

Toni172 schrieb:


> hallo Otzi,
> 
> wo stimmt da was nicht ? Mach mal bitte genaue Angaben ich leite diese weiter.
> 
> Gruß Torsten




Hallo Torsten,

habe dir eine PN geschickt.

Gruß Otzi


----------



## Toni172 (10. September 2009)

hallo Otzi,

ich habe es weitergeleitet.


----------



## Otzi (11. September 2009)

Danke,

ein Teil ist sogar schon korrigiert...

Gruß Otzi


----------



## wadenripper (21. September 2009)

Hallo, 

Weiß jemand wann die fehlenden Finishershirts nachgeliefert werden?

Da ich vom Veranstalter bisher keine Info bekommen habe frage ich auf diesem Weg mal nach.


Grüße Wadenripper


----------



## wadenripper (7. Oktober 2009)

Immer noch keine Info auf meine Mail an den Veranstalter!!!!!!!!

Kann mir hier jemand Infos zu den nachzuliefernden Shirts genen??

Wäre nett.

Wadenripper


----------



## Toni172 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Wadenripper,

die T-Shirts sollen nun endlich nachproduziert sein und die Tage versendet werden.
Wenn sich nichts tut bitte nochmal melden.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## wadenripper (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Toni 172,

hat sich bisher leider nichts getan. Was nun?

Grüße WR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (28. Oktober 2009)

ich werde nochmal nachfragen

Gruß Torsten


----------

